# Native american prisoners in the 1800s...



## Everymanalion (Apr 14, 2012)

So i was reading "American Nomads" by Richard Grant and i came across an interesting story about how when white people who were trying to settle the west of North America got captured by the Native American tribes for a few years, they would be "liberated" by the whites from captivity and reunited with their families and went "back east" to their respective homes, they could not live normal lives(sleeping on the floor instead of beds, eating and spiritual habits, different beliefs on nature than prior to capture etc) and would actually escape BACK west to live with the Native Americans only to be "liberated" countless more times by the whites thinking they were prisoners....

Anyone else see a direct correlation with that and our modern vagabonds who reject society now a days as well for a "better" life in their eyes?


----------



## absurdtoast (Apr 14, 2012)

haha sounds awesome! I'll have to check that book out.

"Civilization" and being sedentary as humans is a fairly new development...with the agricultural revolution..only about 10,000 years ago. Before that..for roughly 50,000 years (200,000 years about the time of homo-sapiens) humans lived as hunter/gatherers....a nomadic lifestyle.

So I think there is something to be said about a nomadic lifestyle....that it is very "human" in its nature.


----------



## Everymanalion (Apr 14, 2012)

The more you are inside, the less sunlight your body can absorb and the more prone you are to emotional disorders. Domestication is the enemy of mankind. All other evils fall squarely after that.


----------

